# cobia



## uncdub13 (Aug 9, 2003)

any of y'all landed a cobia in your kayak? just curious how you go about landing it since they tend to spaz out quite a bit when you gaff 'em..

we're starting to have a decent little run of them here at wrightsville (they got another on mercers pier today around 60lbs) and i was thinking about floating a bluefish out there one day and seeing what happens.

looking for a little advice before i go get my rear end handed to me


----------



## fisherkid (Jun 30, 2005)

*from google videos*

bunch of music but it shows them fighting and landing a cobe from a yak down here in matlacha florida
http://video.google.com/videoplay?docid=580403663354965995&q=cobia


----------



## uncdub13 (Aug 9, 2003)

i think i saw that a while back on florida sportsman, cool video. i think i could handle one that size ok, but it's the larger fish that had me thinkin. heard plenty of stories about bringing them into the boat while still green...broken gaffs, cuts, bruises, etc.


----------



## fisherman (Feb 20, 2002)

You'll figure it out when you get him to the side of the boat. My buddy Chad landed a 45 pounder a couple years ago off Va Beach. We were lucky that a boater was nearby and lent us his big net. Chad held the fish up and I was able to get it in the net. Honestly, that fish was DOA. Chad wore his @$$ out. Since the cobia had dragged Chad and his boat about a mile from the hook up for almost an hour, he was begging for mercy. Try live eels instead of bluefish. They stay alive forever in a soft-sided cooler with an icepack and they don't have teeth. Good luck.


----------



## SeaSalt (Apr 29, 2002)

hey ryan, make sure you take lots of pictures when you land that 60lb cobia...  

good idea to have a gaff and some type of bat to make sure its dead before landing it...


----------



## tenw40 (Mar 2, 2006)

Ryan you ever paddled out to Yaupon before...i was thinking of trolling out that'at way one of these days. i got a new rod and reel i want to try out real bad. But those cobes sound interesting but haven't got the right tackle for em, hadn't realized how close in they were to wrightsville until i read a couple of reports...

Anybody ever landed a good size king in their yak?

walt


----------



## NTKG (Aug 16, 2003)

uncdub13 said:


> any of y'all landed a cobia in your kayak? just curious how you go about landing it since they tend to spaz out quite a bit when you gaff 'em..
> 
> we're starting to have a decent little run of them here at wrightsville (they got another on mercers pier today around 60lbs) and i was thinking about floating a bluefish out there one day and seeing what happens.
> 
> looking for a little advice before i go get my rear end handed to me



i dunno man but me and ric are gonna try in the next week to catch one from the yak off the point


----------



## NTKG (Aug 16, 2003)

fisherkid said:


> bunch of music but it shows them fighting and landing a cobe from a yak down here in matlacha florida
> http://video.google.com/videoplay?docid=580403663354965995&q=cobia



thats a lil pup... and it makes me scared to see what a nice fish would do!


----------



## Cdog (Mar 18, 2002)

Was fishing next to a yakker at the point last yr. He had landed (sorta) a 63#er from the yak.

He paddled out to where the boats where sight casting em and hooked up. Fought it for an hr but couldnt wear him out cuz when th cobe got tired it would just sit under the yak until ready to run again. Final run it started heading for the shoals when a boat that had been watching came over and gaffed the fish. Tossed him a rope and took him near the beach and gave him his cobe.


----------



## NTKG (Aug 16, 2003)

yeah thats my big fear. i'll hook up and he'll go straight to the shoals


----------



## fisherman (Feb 20, 2002)

Yeah, that's why I say, "You'll figure it out when you get him." When the drummies run for the shoals, I'll throw my rod in the holder and paddle him back the other way. If I can't tire him out before he tires me out, he wins. I'm not sure how I feel about a sharp, pointy gaff in the kayak and I'm not sure how effective a billyclub would be trying to beat the fish while it is still in the water, but, like I said, "You'll figure it out..." 

Look forward to figuring it out very soon.
Ric


----------



## ruthless (Sep 5, 2003)

The west cost guys turn sideway and fight their big fish that way. That way the yak becomes a sort of drag chute.


----------



## yogai (Oct 21, 2005)

fisherkid said:


> bunch of music but it shows them fighting and landing a cobe from a yak down here in matlacha florida
> http://video.google.com/videoplay?docid=580403663354965995&q=cobia


You're in matlacha? Ima be down there for the bridges and the pier at community park at the end of June. Used to have a place there; we used to pull all nighters at the bridge. Good times


----------



## fisherkid (Jun 30, 2005)

*no*



yogai said:


> You're in matlacha? Ima be down there for the bridges and the pier at community park at the end of June. Used to have a place there; we used to pull all nighters at the bridge. Good times


when I said "down here in matlacha florida" I was refering to it being in florida.
I'm on the east coast


----------



## redgrappler (Nov 18, 2005)

fisherman said:


> You'll figure it out when you get him to the side of the boat. My buddy Chad landed a 45 pounder a couple years ago off Va Beach. We were lucky that a boater was nearby and lent us his big net. Chad held the fish up and I was able to get it in the net. Honestly, that fish was DOA. Chad wore his @$$ out. Since the cobia had dragged Chad and his boat about a mile from the hook up for almost an hour, he was begging for mercy. Try live eels instead of bluefish. They stay alive forever in a soft-sided cooler with an icepack and they don't have teeth. Good luck.



That is kind of a scary thought. Sheesh! Would you fight a fish like that if you were by yourself or cut him loose?


----------

